
ARRuler - vardhanagwal
https://github.com/vhanagwal/ARRuler
======
vardhanagwal
ARRuler allows you to measure distances using augmented reality. Shockingly,
this app was developed before Apple added a measurement feature to the
operating system. The code is written in a way in which any developer can
easily follow, and if you'd like, you can contact me with any questions you
might have :)

